

Ask HN: 2x24" vs 1x27" (2560x1440) Which Monitor configuration do you prefer - japanesejay

Hi HNists,<p>Im curious to know if anyone can share their experience using a 27" (2560x1440)high res monitor vs 2x24" (1920x1200) monitors. Im a UI designer/developer so im constantly battling with real estate issues.<p>My main concerns are:
1. Is 27" too much screen panel glaring in my face?
2. Is using two monitors rotated in portrait mode comfortable for long term use? Do you find the bezel and having the screen split annoying?<p>Please feel free to share your thoughts and experiences. Thanks!
======
petercooper
I currently have a 30" + 20" setup and a 27" at home. I find that I prefer the
two screen setup even though 95% of my attention is on the primary screen.
It's nice having "unimportant" stuff pushed off to the secondary screen
(Skype, music, other chat stuff, etc.) and maintaining the feeling they're
"there" physically but not in my face. It's mostly a psychological thing for
me but that's still important.

I have found, and find, portrait mode to be maddening on all screens on which
I've tried it but I'm fussy over visuals. Subpixel text rendering works best
with the pixel shape in landscape and has somewhat less fidelity in portrait.
As a UI developer, this might be even more annoying to you since what you see
won't reflect what the majority of your audience is seeing (though it rarely
does, to be fair).

~~~
bobf
Are you using IPS panels? They seem to work much better in portrait than TN
panels do. (I have 3x 24" IPS panels in a portrait-landscape-portrait
configuration at work, 2x 24" TN panels in landscape-landscape at home.)

------
arn
I prefer having multiple monitors. The bezel is not an issue for me. I like
the ability to compartmentalize in different monitors for different tasks. But
I have used a primary (larger) monitor as my main monitor and a side monitor
for accessories. The dynamics may be different with two equal size monitors.

------
netc
I use 27"+20" at home and 24"+20" at work. I can say for sure having two
monitors feels much better - I can dedicate one monitor to terminals and other
for web and documentation. Having two also helps in quickly maximizing a
documentation window in one monitor without obstructing the main working area
(terminals) for me. I used these monitors in landscape mode and end up
splitting the width of the screen into two or three terminals. 27" monitor
felt huge at the beginning, but was pretty awesome once I figured out windows
placement which works for me.

------
ethank
I used to have a 2 x 27 and 2 of the high pixel density Samsung 23" displays.
That was a killer setup.

At home I have a iMac 27" + a 27" cinema display which works well, but still
not as nice as my old four monitor setup.

From the back: <http://www.flickr.com/photos/ethank/4364175082/>

a pano: <http://www.flickr.com/photos/ethank/3971556051/>

------
Andrenid
I used to swear by multiple monitors, but work took back my secondary monitor
then I "adopted" a 30" HP that wasn't being used, and am now 100% converted to
using a single large monitor and loving it. The fact that I can scatter
differently sized windows around my view area depending on what size they
require, and how much of my attention they need, has definitely increased my
productivity. I also like that i'm not always turning my head left and right
as much.

------
latch
My home PC, which I rarely use, is a single 27". My work is 2 24". The most
productive I am is on my 13" air.

The size of a 27" takes a couple hours to get used to, and then ur ok. My
original intention was to get a 19" and rotate it next to my 27". Dell (which
i'm a fan of when it comes to monitors) sells 27" which are as high as 19" are
wide, making it quite seamless.

~~~
japanesejay
Thats the ideal combo set up ive been thinking about. I was trying out the 24"
rotated but thats wayyy too much screen for me.

------
sitkack
I have 3 stations. 2x (2 24") and 27". One 2 24" is landscape portrait where
the the other is dual portrait. I think I prefer having two monitors. It is
really nice to have a terminal window, docs and IDE open all at the same time.
Having the code on the vertical portrait monitor is nice (140+ lines visible
at a time).

Bezels were never a problem for me.

------
chromic
Of the choices, I'd go with 2X24" since having a second screen for non-
essentials, searching the web for info, comparisons is nice. I wouldn't worry
about 27" being too big. I'd even go with a 30" for a primary and tack on a
secondary to fit your needs.

------
JordyB
I would probably choose the 27" I currently use 2x24" and the bezels get
incredibly annoying when moving things from one screen to another (which I do
often).

